# How Long Will It Last?



## RhoKappa

Strangely enough, I cannot find this expression in any of my Russian textbooks as well as dictionaries.  This is a question of duration to depletion, particularly in some products that are to be used, but possible in other contexts.  Some examples.

1. Lena gives Sergei an unusually large bar of soap.  He asks, "How long will that last?"  Lena answers, "About three months."
2. Yuri takes one Viagra pill and gets an erection.  Tanya asks, "How long will that last?"
3. Sergei and Lena are packing their suitcases for an extended trip to America.  They decide to bring their favorite liquid soap, but they are not sure how many bottles to bring.  Lena: "How long will one bottle of soap last us?"
4. For now the government is lying to the people, saying that the accident in Chernobyl is a minor incident.  Officials are wondering how long this lie will last until people start panicking.
5. Natasha and Olga are playing tennis when a storm suddenly arrives and rains heavily on them.  They take cover and ask each other, "How long will this rain last?"

Как сказать по-русски?


----------



## Vadim K

There are no any Russian collocations which have been suitable for all examples you pointed above. If you needed to get them as less as possible I would suggest using two expressions. The first one is for soap, which would be "*На сколько хватит*". And the second one is for all other cases, which would be "*Как долго продлится*".


1. Lena gives Sergei an unusually large bar of soap. He asks, "How long will that last?" Lena answers, "About three months."
Лена дает Сергею необычно большой кусок мыла. Он спрашивает "*На сколько *его* хватит*?". Лена отвечает "Примерно на три месяца".

2. Yuri takes one Viagra pill and gets an erection. Tanya asks, "How long will that last?"
Юрий принял таблетку виагры и у него эрекция. Таня спрашивает: "*Как долго *она* продлится?*"

3. Sergei and Lena are packing their suitcases for an extended trip to America. They decide to bring their favorite liquid soap, but they are not sure how many bottles to bring. Lena: "How long will one bottle of soap last us?"
Сергей и Лена пакуют чемоданы для долгого путешествия по Америке. Они решают взять с собой их любимое жидкое мыло, но они не уверены, сколько бутылок взять. Лена: "*На сколько хватит* одной бутылки мыла?"

4. For now the government is lying to the people, saying that the accident in Chernobyl is a minor incident. Officials are wondering how long this lie will last until people start panicking.
В данный момент правительство обманывает людей, говоря что чернобыльская трагедия только небольшой инцидент. Официальные лица задаются вопросом, *как долго продлится* эта ложь, прежде чем люди начнут паниковать.

5. Natasha and Olga are playing tennis when a storm suddenly arrives and rains heavily on them. They take cover and ask each other, "How long will this rain last?"
Наташа и Ольга играют в теннис, когда внезапно приближается шторм и на них начинает лить ливень. Они укрываются и спрашивают друг друга "*Как долго продлится* дождь?"


----------



## RhoKappa

Curious, which would I use in the case of money?  Here are a couple more examples.

6. Yuri gives Tanya $100 and wonders how long it will last.
7. Sergei asks Yuri, "How long do you think $100 will last with Tanya?"  Yuri answers, "She will come back tomorrow."


----------



## Vadim K

6. Yuri gives Tanya $100 and wonders how long it will last.
Юрий дал Тане 100 долларов и задается вопросом, *на сколько* их *хватит. *(Just in case - money is always plural in Russian as opposed to English).

7. Sergei asks Yuri, "How long do you think $100 will last with Tanya?" Yuri answers, "She will come back tomorrow."
Сергей спрашивает Юрия "Как ты думаешь, *на сколько* Тане *хватит* 100 долларов?". Юрий отвечает "Она завтра возвращается".


----------



## rae1

I would say that "на сколько хватит" is usually used with material objects and "сколько это будет продолжаться/сколько это еще продлится" is used to describe processes. So, in case of money we will use the first one:
6 Yuri gives Tanya $100 and wonders how long it will last.
Юрий дает Тане сто долларов и задается вопросом, на сколько ей этого/их хватит.

7. Sergei asks Yuri, "How long do you think $100 will last with Tanya?" Yuri answers, "She will come back tomorrow."
Сергей спрашивает Юрия: "Как думаешь, на сколько Тане хватит ста долларов?" Юрий отвечает: "Завтра она придет опять".

Also, I could understand the latter part of "Yuri gives Tanya $100 and wonders how long it will last" as "wonders for how long will she keep squeezing money out of him" (i.e., if "it" is not "$100", but the whole clause)
Then the translation would be
Юрий дает Тане сто долларов и задается вопросом, сколько это еще будет продолжаться.


----------



## Solle

There exists another, mainly colloquial, variant:

1. Надолго его хватит? - Примерно на 3 месяца.
2. Долго она продлится?
3. Надолго нам хватит одной бутылки мыла?
4. less applicable
5. Интересно, долго (еще) этот дождь будет идти (лить)? (phrases in brackets are still more informal)

Though literally the question sounds as 'Will it last long?', the meaning is 'HOW long..."


----------



## esperansa

Solle said:


> There exists another, mainly colloquial, variant:
> 
> 1. Надолго его хватит? - Примерно на 3 месяца.
> 2. Долго она продлится?
> 3. Надолго нам хватит одной бутылки мыла?
> 4. less applicable
> 5. Интересно, долго (еще) этот дождь будет идти (лить)? (phrases in brackets are still more informal)
> 
> Though literally the question sounds as 'Will it last long?', the meaning is 'HOW long..."



No, it is not quite correct. Your wording implies yes or no answers, while RhoKappa's wording doesn't accept such type of answer.


1. Надолго его хватит? - да, надолго.    How long will that last? - yes
2. Долго она продлится? - нет, недолго    Yuri takes one Viagra pill and gets an erection. Tanya asks, "How long will that last?" - not, really 
 and so on.


----------



## Sobakus

esperansa said:


> Your wording implies yes or no answers, while RhoKappa's wording doesn't accept such type of answer.


Literally, it does, but on practice, this kind of question almost always requires a quantitative answer if such an answer can reasonably be given, and if you answer "Много ещё осталось?" with "Нет, не много", you're likely to get a further question "Сколько примерно?" at best and a weird look and at worst.

Additionally, "как много/долго" and the like are completely unacceptable in infromal speech – they're markedly official.


----------



## Solle

esperansa said:


> No, it is not quite correct. Your wording implies yes or no answers, while RhoKappa's wording doesn't accept such type of answer.
> 
> 
> 1. Надолго его хватит? - да, надолго.    How long will that last? - yes
> 2. Долго она продлится? - нет, недолго    Yuri takes one Viagra pill and gets an erection. Tanya asks, "How long will that last?" - not, really
> and so on.



I take the liberty to disagree)

We can often hear dialogues in Russian such as: "А долго идет фильм?" - "Нет, всего полтора часа", or "Надолго он уезжает?" - "Нет. завтра в 6 вечера уже вернется", "А дорого это стоит?" - "Копейки! 200 р. за штуку!". So the question, though formally looking as if it demands  a short answer (yes or no), in fact is designed to get as much detail as possible. Should a Russian native speaker answer shortly ("Нет, недолго", "Нет, недорого"), it could mean he is angry, tired or conceals information)))


----------



## esperansa

Sobakus said:


> "Много ещё осталось?" with "Нет, не много", you're likely to get a further question "Сколько примерно?" at best and a weird look and at worst.



Pardon? What does the question "_Много ещё осталось_?" have to do with "_How long will that last_?"?



Solle said:


> I take the liberty to disagree)
> "А долго идет фильм?" - "Нет, всего полтора часа", or "Надолго он уезжает?" - "Нет. завтра в 6 вечера уже вернется", "А дорого это стоит?" - "Копейки! 200 р. за штуку!". So the question, though formally looking as if it demands  a short answer (yes or no), in fact is designed to get as much detail as possible. Should a Russian native speaker answer shortly ("Нет, недолго", "Нет, недорого"), it could mean he is angry, tired or conceals information)))



You: А долго идет фильм?
Someone: Нет, а что?

You: А долго идет фильм?
Someone: Нет, не очень.


You: А долго идет фильм?
Someone: Вообще-то долго.

You: А долго идет фильм?
Someone: Да, настолько долго, что я не досмотрел и ушел посреди сеанса.

You: А долго идет фильм?
Someone: Нет, ты че, это ж короткометражка.

You: А долго идет фильм?
Someone: Да, долго, вот смотри (points her finger on the movie leaflet).


----------



## esperansa

Solle said:


> "Надолго он уезжает?" - "Нет. завтра в 6 вечера уже вернется"



You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: Вчера он сказал, что надолго.


You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: Мне кажется, надолго.


You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: Ага.


You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: Неа.


You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: похоже, что да.


You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: Думаю, надолго.


You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: да нет, скоро вернется.

You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: да, по всей видимости, надолго.


You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: нет, зачем тебе?


You: Надолго он уезжает?
Someone: да, а что?


----------



## Solle

Most of your answers are NOT purely short and give further information. And the shortest ones sound a bit rude or show lack of attention of the one who answers (but that is an individual opinion).



esperansa said:


> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Вчера он сказал, что надолго.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Мне кажется, надолго.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Ага.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Неа.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: похоже, что да.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Думаю, надолго.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: да нет, скоро вернется.
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: да, по всей видимости, надолго.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: нет, зачем тебе?
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: да, а что?





esperansa said:


> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Вчера он сказал, что надолго.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Мне кажется, надолго.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Ага.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Неа.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: похоже, что да.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: Думаю, надолго.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: да нет, скоро вернется.
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: да, по всей видимости, надолго.
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: нет, зачем тебе?
> 
> 
> You: Надолго он уезжает?
> Someone: да, а что?


----------



## esperansa

Solle said:


> And the shortest ones sound a bit rude or show lack of attention of the one who answers (but that is an individual opinion).


It is nothing more than your personal opinion. 
I don't agree at all. 
If a person doesn't know exactly how long it will last, she can answer this way, taking into account your wording here.
These are perfectly valid answers to your questions, while such answers to RhoKappa's questions don't make sense at all. Again: 

RhoKappa: How long will that last?
Someone: yes, very long


----------



## alexzzzz

rae1 said:


> I would say that "на сколько хватит" is usually used with material objects and "сколько это будет продолжаться/сколько это еще продлится" is used to describe processes.



What about such things as patience, enthusiasm or luck?


----------



## Sobakus

esperansa said:


> Pardon? What does the question "_Много ещё осталось_?" have to do with "_How long will that last_?"?


This has to do with the type of construction we're discussing: the one replacing the pronominal adverb "сколько"/"как [~]" with a regular adverb "долго". "много", "далеко", "высоко". I was demonstrating the meaning of the construction and not of the pronoun.

This type of construction is a_ perfectly correct_ way to render the English question in informal speech because, even though, unlike the original, it can take both a yes/no and a quantitative answer, again, in informal context, it's the quantitative answer that is normally expected. Compare this to to translating Russian _идти_ with English _go: _even though the latter has incomparably more meanings than the former, it's still a correct translation because its meaning is defined by context.


----------



## esperansa

Sobakus said:


> again, in informal context, it's the quantitative answer that is normally expected.



Ну я ж вам привела миллион примеров выше, в которых ни один ответ не является "numerical answer". Причем в тех примерах речь разговорная, а не книжная. 
Если человек без понятия, какая точная цифра, то он ответит так, как я написала в примерах.


----------



## Sobakus

esperansa said:


> Ну я ж вам привела миллион примеров выше, в которых ни один ответ не является "numerical answer". Причем в тех примерах речь разговорная, а не книжная.
> Если человек без понятия, какая точная цифра, то он ответит так, как я написала в примерах.


Но ведь это верно и для английского:
"How long will he be away?" – "For a while/Not for long."

"Да/нет" без какого-либо пояснения будет воспринято как "я занят/отвяжись".


----------



## esperansa

Sobakus said:


> Но ведь это верно и для английского:
> "How long will he be away?" – "For a while/Not for long."
> 
> "Да/нет" без какого-либо пояснения будет воспринято как "я занят/отвяжись".



Let's think of what I said before, i.e. a "yes or "no" type of answer. 

You: How long will he be away? 
Someone: *No, *not for long. 

You: Долго он будет отсутствовать? 
Someone: Нет, недолго. 

By the way, it seems to me that *not for long *is not a common answer to the question "*How long*". 
I wonder how often native speakers of English give such an answer to the question "How long".


----------



## esperansa

rae1 said:


> I would say that "на сколько хватит" is usually used with material objects and "*сколько это будет продолжаться/сколько это еще продлится*" is used to describe processes. So, in case of money we will use the first one:
> 6 Yuri gives Tanya $100 and wonders how long it will last.
> Юрий дает Тане сто долларов и задается вопросом, *на сколько* ей этого/их хватит.
> 
> 7. Sergei asks Yuri, "How long do you think $100 will last with Tanya?" Yuri answers, "She will come back tomorrow."
> Сергей спрашивает Юрия: "Как думаешь, *на сколько Тане х*ватит ста долларов?" Юрий отвечает: "Завтра она придет опять".
> 
> Also, I could understand the latter part of "Yuri gives Tanya $100 and wonders how long it will last" as "wonders for how long will she keep squeezing money out of him" (i.e., if "it" is not "$100", but the whole clause)
> Then the translation would be
> Юрий дает Тане сто долларов и задается вопросом, *сколько это *еще будет продолжаться.



 

*сколько* / *на сколько *sound natural and acceptable in this context.


----------



## Sobakus

esperansa said:


> Let's think of what I said before, i.e. a "yes or "no" type of answer.
> 
> You: How long will he be away?
> Someone: *No, *not for long.
> 
> You: Долго он будет отсутствовать?
> Someone: Нет, недолго.


I'm not sure what exactly you're trying to say. That saying the same thing, but without the _no _(as I did earlier), is not an option? That it changes the meaning in some way? Is it a matter of principle to have a _yes_ or _no_ in the answer? 

A purely yes/no answer is impossible in English and is perceived as an attempt to avoid answering in Russian. What I demonstrated is that a positive/negative answer to the discussed question is equally possible in both languages.


> By the way, it seems to me that *not for long *is not a common answer to the question "*How long*".
> I wonder how often native speakers of English give such an answer to the question "How long".


This is a perfectly normal answer in a situation that you defined as:


> "Если человек без понятия, какая точная цифра"


Outside of this situation, a "not for long" answer in English is about as common as "нет/недолго" in Russian – it's used when you don't want to answer elaborately.


----------



## esperansa

Sobakus said:


> I'm not sure what exactly you're trying to say.


If the topic starter asks a question this way "Надолго его хватит" or "Долго она продлится?", there is a probability that he will get a one-word  answer Да / Нет/Ага/Неа. 
If a one-word answer is what the topic starter expects, then he will be fine with such an answer. 

I hope it is clear now.


----------



## vendoubt

Guys, I think you are overthinking this. Both sides are right, in a way. If the OP did not get his answer yet, he will ask again, right? )


----------



## Solle

esperansa said:


> If the topic starter asks a question this way "Надолго его хватит" or "Долго она продлится?", there is a probability that he will get a one-word  answer Да / Нет/Ага/Неа.
> If a one-word answer is what the topic starter expects, then he will be fine with such an answer.
> 
> I hope it is clear now.





vendoubt said:


> Guys, I think you are overthinking this. Both sides are right, in a way. If the OP did not get his answer yet, he will ask again, right? )



Let the OP ask should he or she get further questions) And natives can argue about their own language incessantly)


----------

